# PCOL2000's stuff



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

JMJones 240 gyuto


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Rader's I just received. Can't say more than - amazing. Horrible pictures too


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

The cool thing about living in Japan is getting to go to kyoto and walk into the aritsugu shop. Aritsugu petty and nakiri.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

The paring knife section. Ealy, wilburn, rodrigue, and Kramer


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

Takeda a from edipisreks.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

270 Richmond ultimatum custom that I tried to force a patina on cause I'm an idiot


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

My girlfriends morimoto


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

Put these up the other day on the newest knife buy thread. Ealy nakiri and paring. They're sharp. And shiny


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice stuff!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice set!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good looking family you got there


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 1, 2014)

I miss that Rader so much already, enjoy it!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 1, 2014)

Some beautiful knives there. I really like the Jones and the Rader suji.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks ya'll. I've always loved cooking but never knew the straight joy of just thinly slicing ripe tomatoes. I have so much fun in the kitchen and my girlfriend thinks I'm nuts cause every month or so I come home with a new box and another knife. (and a big smile on my face) I don't post much mainly due to the fact that I feel so overwhelmed by the combined knowledge of all you cats but believe me, I'm reading and learning every day.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 1, 2014)

Man , you've chosen well!


----------

